# Ways to make room



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So the shelves aren't straight , the clock needs moving, but i think I've finally found a way to store my stuff in one place (ish)

View attachment 14368


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

This looks neat and tidy Boots and it's on my list to do things as soon as I get clearance from head office (pretty girl in my picture). It's amazing how quickly you can fill up your coffee space, my cupboard underneath the bench is full!! So natural progression would be shelving. You even have room on the left wall for a small coffee related poster/pic ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Soll said:


> This looks neat and tidy Boots and it's on my list to do things as soon as I get clearance from head office (pretty girl in my picture). It's amazing how quickly you can fill up your coffee space, my cupboard underneath the bench is full!! So natural progression would be shelving. You even have room on the left wall for a small coffee related poster/pic ?


Cheers , there is a draw and cupboard below full of beans and other bits and bobs ( cleaning stuff mainly )


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Looking good mate, much better than my half and half other side of of the kitchen setup


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Looking good mate, much better than my half and half other side of of the kitchen setup


Had to keep the curtains though , wouldn't be a Boots set up photo without em


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Could you not get a Classic and a Vario under the shelves?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looking good boots, i had to buy a shed to make my kitchen look decent!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Looking good boots, i had to buy a shed to make my kitchen look decent!


In One way i admire this ...

on the other hand brother i say " reclaim the kitchen !!!!"


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

That is one hell of a coffee corner boots. Surprised you haven't made curtains out of the jute sacks though!


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Had to keep the curtains though , wouldn't be a Boots set up photo without em


Haha, just make sure that they don't get caught in the EK, might pull the wall down


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Finally got them up - well impressed.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Love the Pergtamp throne too


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Xpenno said:


> Love the Pergtamp throne too



View attachment 14373


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

It's like an A-Z of coffee accessories including but not limited to:

The World Atlas of Coffee - James Hoffman

Pergtamp (you kept that quiet unless I missed it mentioned elsewhere?)

V60

Chemex

Bonavita Digital Kettle?

Acaia scales

OE pf funnel?

Very nice coffee corner Sir, I expected nothing less from a coffee connoisseur!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> In One way i admire this ...
> 
> on the other hand brother i say " reclaim the kitchen !!!!"


Give and take bro, give and take.....


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks awesome... Even the EK looks nicely at home...can't see the refractometer... I thought it would be in a glass display case next to the lab coat and protective eye gear....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> View attachment 14373


Ha ha perg sitting on the torr throne


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Don't think you really needed to keep the curtains as the coffee machine and grinder block out most of the light anyway....Hah!

Some people have one to the Virgin Mary some people have one to Buddha, yours is a mini temple to coffee.

Do you light joss sticks and chant when you start extracting?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nod said:


> ...can't see the refractometer... I thought it would be in a glass display case next to the lab coat and protective eye gear....


Protective eye gear? Mr Boots doesn't get shot by Kaldi's arrow! No spritzers here!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> Protective eye gear? Mr Boots doesn't get shot by Kaldi's arrow! No spritzers here!


Not entirely sure the no spritzer theory is correct


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

A very nice looking set up, I especially like the use of the coffee sack, gives a nice rustic look, but you do need to sort those shelves out. They dont match the worktops and overhang each other rendering part of their surface area unusable except for small objects, they look industrial and cheap and arnt level


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Not entirely sure the no spritzer theory is correct


Shhhhhhhhh


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nod said:


> Looks awesome... Even the EK looks nicely at home...can't see the refractometer... I thought it would be in a glass display case next to the lab coat and protective eye gear....


Lives in Lego lunch box when not earning its keep.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Lives in Lego lunch box when not earning its keep.


its there ......

View attachment 14390


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What is nice about the original photo, is the machine (probably for the first time) is actually clean and shiny


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> What is nice about the original photo, is the machine (probably for the first time) is actually clean and shiny


Nah Callum cleaned it the other week when he came round too...he couldn't help himself


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I never said you cleaned it boots, that is a step too far


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

This is a bit like where's waldo for grown up's:

Motta jug to the right of the EK ( hard to guess size as next to a giant grinder but if had to guess would go 350ml, maybe 500ml)

John


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

johnealey said:


> This is a bit like where's waldo for grown up's:
> 
> Motta jug to the right of the EK ( hard to guess size as next to a giant grinder but if had to guess would go 350ml, maybe 500ml)
> 
> John


350 ml ...









good game


----------

